# Newcastle su De Ketelaere. L'offerta.



## admin (5 Novembre 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.



Con 10M in più anche a gennaio


----------



## kipstar (5 Novembre 2022)

grosse risate.....


----------



## Jino (5 Novembre 2022)

Francamente credo le prime somme verranno tirare a fine stagione. A gennaio non si muove. Per me la società vuole continuare a puntare su di lui, certo c'è da capire anche cosa ne pensa il ragazzo, perchè se si trova male, se non si è ambientato, allora ogni scenario è possibile.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.


qual'è il minimo per non fare minus?


----------



## TheKombo (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.


Ahaaahhhaaaaaaaa....vabbè questi meritano un premio, neanche i media italiani arrivano a tanto, grandissimi!!!


----------



## danjr (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.


Fosse vero sarebbe da impacchettare e spedire via


----------



## danjr (5 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qual'è il minimo per non fare minus?


Penso sia proprio quella cifra, ma non a Gennaio a fine stagione


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.


non sarei così sorpreso, può succedere di tutto.
ricordate la gestione pellegri... ragalato.


----------



## bobbylukr (5 Novembre 2022)

Io non voglio che vada ma se proprio deve, visto che l 'emiro del Newcastle è il più ricco, almeno 50 milioni...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Novembre 2022)

Il Newcastle può offrire ben di più...

Certo che in un calcio molto fisico come quello inglese, uno molle come l'attuale de ketelaere verrebbe mangiato vivo...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.



Per ora sono contrario ad una sua cessione. Si è investito tanto e bisogna attendere prima di dare giudizi definitivi.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.


.


----------



## meteoras1982 (5 Novembre 2022)

Se fosse vero ce lo porto subito io stasera al Newcastle ah ah


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sarei così sorpreso, può succedere di tutto.
> ricordate la gestione pellegri... ragalato.


pellegri era in prestito...non vedo similitudini tra i due casi


----------



## jumpy65 (5 Novembre 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero ce lo porto subito io stasera al Newcastle ah ah


ne riparliamo tra un po quando lo vorranno tutti.


----------



## meteoras1982 (5 Novembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> ne riparliamo tra un po quando lo vorranno tutti.




Me lo auguro tantissimo, ma purtroppo bidonazzo per ora, mi sembra troppo fragile mentalmente.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Novembre 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Me lo auguro tantissimo, ma _*purtroppo bidonazzo*_ per ora, mi sembra troppo fragile mentalmente.



Non ha reso secondo le aspettative ma bidonazzo mi pare veramente esagerato.


----------



## meteoras1982 (5 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ha reso secondo le aspettative ma bidonazzo mi pare veramente esagerato.




Forse ho esagerato, hai ragione, spero però che si dia una svegliata presto.


----------



## Dave90 (5 Novembre 2022)

Non abbiamo ceduto Leao nonostante alcuni ANNI pessimi, non abbiamo rinunciato a Tonali nonostante un anno deludente, non vedo perché si debba cedere CDK dopo quattro mesi di difficoltà, nonostante i pareri di alcuni direttori sportivi mancati (di molto). La politica del Milan è di aspettare i giovani, per fortuna direi.


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non sarei così sorpreso, può succedere di tutto.
> ricordate la gestione pellegri... ragalato.


Pellegri non era nostro. È tornato al Monaco e noi abbiamo pure risparmiato i soldi del prestito.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.


Sarebbe una sciocchezza.


----------



## Viulento (5 Novembre 2022)

Certo che se non lo fanno più giocare la vedo dura che esploda. Per adesso non sembra scarso, ma proprio un non giocatore di calcio.


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dall'Inghilterra, da Tribal Football, il Newcastle sarebbe pronto a mettere sul piatto 28,5 mln di euro per De Ketelaere. Al momento, però, Maldini non sembra intenzionato a cedere il belga.


Avrebbe poco senso cederlo ora e per quella cifra. E comunque Maldini non lo cederà prima di gennaio 2024, secondo me, giusto se le cose dovessero divenire disperate per il ragazzo. 

Io invece ho paura che potrebbe essere una soluzione necessaria l'estate prossima. Sto ragazzo, ad oggi, ha dimostrato di non avere la testa da Milan, al netto degli ovvi problemi di ambientamento che possono avere tutti, quando è in campo non ci mette l'anima perché sembra quasi che non ne abbia una, calcisticamente parlando.


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Novembre 2022)

Fino ad ora ha performato male, ma è un po presto per considerarlo un fallimento. Anche Tonali ha fatto schifo al primo anno, e Leao ha fatto vomitare per ben due anni.
Poi cederlo ora per quella cifra e comprare cosa? un altro profilo similare da ribocciare subito dopo? E' stato pagato 32 mica 132. Top player a 30 milioni non ne esistono.


----------



## @[email protected] (5 Novembre 2022)

Se stasera sulla trequarti verrà schierato Vranckx e dovesse giocare bene, come mi auguro, qualche trovata su una diversa collocazione di Cdk in campo andrà necessariamente messa in atto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Pellegri non era nostro. È tornato al Monaco e noi abbiamo pure risparmiato i soldi del prestito.


be no pellegri è stato liberato per permettergli di andare al torino, probabilmente non si è integrato o lui ha chiesto di andarsene per qualche motivo.. risparmio praticamente zero.
e la similitudine potrebbe essere che anche cdk potrebbe chiedere di andarsene subito, per qualche motivo che magari non sappiamo.
@jumpy65


----------



## kekkopot (5 Novembre 2022)

Dopo i casi Tonali, Leao e anche un pò Paquetà sono un pò combattuto. Visto l'investimento, lo attenderei, però si deve dare una svegliata perchè adesso è stato veramente nullo.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Novembre 2022)

se rimane leao secondo me lo mandano in prestito venderlo non credo


----------



## UDG (5 Novembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> ne riparliamo tra un po quando lo vorranno tutti.


Oppure quando non lo vorrà nessuno per quanto sta facendo schifo


----------



## sampapot (5 Novembre 2022)

se applichiamo anche a lui lo stesso metro (di pazienza) adottato per Leao, lo venderemo nell'estate 2024...forse


----------



## ilPresidente (5 Novembre 2022)

Cdk avrà chiesto al suo agente di scappare ???
Io lo aspetterei ma vero é che gli riesce poco e nulla da noi
Superato da Krunic, Diaz, Pobega
Oggi panca
Magari lo stanno proponendo perché non si trova come tipo di calcio


----------



## LukeLike (5 Novembre 2022)

No grazie. CDK non si tocca.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be no pellegri è stato liberato per permettergli di andare al torino, probabilmente non si è integrato o lui ha chiesto di andarsene per qualche motivo.. risparmio praticamente zero.
> e la similitudine potrebbe essere che anche cdk potrebbe chiedere di andarsene subito, per qualche motivo che magari non sappiamo.
> @jumpy65


Ma come no... era in prestito dal Monaco, non lo abbiamo mai e poi mai acquistato (e per fortuna direi).


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma come no... era in prestito dal Monaco, non lo abbiamo mai e poi mai acquistato (e per fortuna direi).


ok. 
ma pellegri ha chiesto di andare al torino, è stato liberato per quello.
il prestito era annuale e già pagato, era un nostro giocatore in quel momento.
ed è stato gentilmente liberato, motivi abbastanza sconosciuti...
forse non è impossibile che accada ancora.


----------



## bmb (6 Novembre 2022)

Nella peggiore delle ipotesi (cioè che sia veramente un pacco) sarà ceduto nel 2024


----------



## kekkopot (6 Novembre 2022)

Che Maldini ci rifletta seriamente. Sembra inadatto alla Serie A. Magari farà bene altrove ma sembra veramente un oggetto misterioso al momento.
E, come detto anche nel suo topic, personalmente non intravedo assolutamente nessun talento al momento (al contrario di Niangao ma anche di Benna e Tonali).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Novembre 2022)

Io invece lo venderei anche adesso per non perdere troppo dell’investimento fatto, più che un Tonali o Leao assomiglia a un Gabigol o Paqueta. E magari con quei soldi strappare un paio di prestiti con diritto per un vero sostituto di Kessie e un esterno destro. Non ce ne facciamo nulla di un terzo trequartista e col centrocampo a due soffriamo pure col Rozzano.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Cdk avrà chiesto al suo agente di scappare ???
> Io lo aspetterei ma vero é che gli riesce poco e nulla da noi
> Superato da Krunic, Diaz, Pobega
> Oggi panca
> Magari lo stanno proponendo perché non si trova come tipo di calcio


Tonali il primo anno era riserva di Meite. Fortunatamente non riscattarono Meite ma riscattarono tonali. 
Che oggi sia dietro Pobega Krunic o DiaZ dice niente, ha un potenziale inespresso che questi si sognano.


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Novembre 2022)

Il ragazzo ha stile (gioca a testa alta) e una tecnica discreta (ma sti numeri non glieli ho visti fare), ma è lento da paura. Se non la vede mai in Serie A, figuriamoci in Premier. E' un sequel di Paqueta. Quelli che "CDK non si tocca" hanno la sindrome di Gabigol. Venderlo subito sarebbe umanamente sbagliato (è arrivato qui con la mamma, povera stella), a meno che non siano lui o il suo agente a chiederlo: in tal caso vendere vendere vendere!


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Novembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Tonali il primo anno era riserva di Meite. Fortunatamente non riscattarono Meite ma riscattarono tonali.
> Che oggi sia dietro Pobega Krunic o DiaZ dice niente, ha un potenziale inespresso che questi si sognano.


Mi dispiace ma, fatti salvi Pobega e Krunic (poveretti), Diaz un CDK se lo mangia a colazione, pranzo, cena, oggi e nel 2029. Infatti tornerà al Real, perché non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## David Drills (6 Novembre 2022)

Acquisto completamente sbagliato, sia perchè è mediocre, sia perchè non c'entra niente con il nostro gioco. Da impacchettare e spedire, se qualcuno ci casca.


----------



## David Drills (6 Novembre 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha stile (gioca a testa alta) e una tecnica discreta (ma sti numeri non glieli ho visti fare), ma è lento da paura. Se non la vede mai in Serie A, figuriamoci in Premier. E' un sequel di Paqueta. Quelli che "CDK non si tocca" hanno la sindrome di Gabigol. Venderlo subito sarebbe umanamente sbagliato (è arrivato qui con la mamma, povera stella), a meno che non siano lui o il suo agente a chiederlo: in tal caso vendere vendere vendere!


Già il fatto che all'età che ha è arrivato con la madre avrebbe dovuto farci capire la persona. Probabilmente tra qualche anno farà pure outing, con applausi scroscianti da parte di Boldrina e soci.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Novembre 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma, fatti salvi Pobega e Krunic (poveretti), Diaz un CDK se lo mangia a colazione, pranzo, cena, oggi e nel 2029. Infatti tornerà al Real, perché non possiamo permettercelo.


Oggi. 
pero riguardati il primo anno di DiaZ dove non toccava palla in Europa League.
Ci sono 2-3 anni di differenza tra i due. 
Non possiamo paragonare sempre chi oggi viene da 2-3 anni di Milan (leao DiaZ ecc) a uno che è arrivato 2 mesi fa.
Paragoniamolo al primo leao, al promo tonali al primo BRAHIM e vedi che forse è anche meglio di questi durante i primi 6 mesi qua.


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2022)

In un Milan molto più atletico che nel passato, dove tutti corrono come indemoniati, pressano e ripartono a tutta velocità, uno che sembra sempre camminare lo vedi subito
Ecco, lui sembra giocare ad una velocità molto inferiore a quella degli altri.

E i discorsi su Paqueta lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Il brasiliano in campo lottava per davvero.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Novembre 2022)

Tutto già vissuto con Leao


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> In un Milan molto più atletico che nel passato, dove tutti corrono come indemoniati, pressano e ripartono a tutta velocità, uno che sembra sempre camminare lo vedi subito
> Ecco, lui sembra giocare ad una velocità molto inferiore a quella degli altri.
> 
> *E i discorsi su Paqueta lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Il brasiliano in campo lottava per davvero.*



Se non ricordo male è stato rovinato da Ottuso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Novembre 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Già il fatto che all'età che ha è arrivato con la madre avrebbe dovuto farci capire la persona. Probabilmente tra qualche anno farà pure outing, con applausi scroscianti da parte di Boldrina e soci.


E pure se fosse cosa c'entra il fatto di essere gay, bisex o quel che è con il fatto di essere un buon o pessimo giocatore? 

Questo commento mi lascia sinceramente interdetto.


----------



## David Drills (6 Novembre 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> E pure se fosse cosa c'entra il fatto di essere gay, bisex o quel che è con il fatto di essere un buon o pessimo giocatore?
> 
> Questo commento mi lascia sinceramente interdetto.


C'entra, fidati che c'entra...


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male è stato rovinato da Ottuso.


E stato rovinato a livello emotivo da Gattuso.
E diciamo che sempre Gattuso non l'ha di certo aiutato mettendolo sempre fuori ruolo.
Si capiva velocemente che non aveva le caratteristiche giuste per fare l'esterno di un tridente.
Neppure quelle del trequartista.
Mezzala era già meglio ma in molti l'avevamo detto che andava provato in un centrocampo a 2.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Novembre 2022)

non lo vendono almeno fino alla fine del prossimo anno, a meno che non sia lui a chiedere di voler andare.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Novembre 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Già il fatto che all'età che ha è arrivato con la madre avrebbe dovuto farci capire la persona. Probabilmente tra qualche anno farà pure outing, con applausi scroscianti da parte di Boldrina e soci.


aiuto ma che commento è questo. ahahahah


----------



## Milo (6 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male è stato rovinato da Ottuso.



non era il maestro che in conferenza diceva che “non deve fare il brasiliano”??


----------



## David Drills (6 Novembre 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> aiuto ma che commento è questo. ahahahah


Volevo sapere cosa si prova a scrivere certe ca...te da "bava alla bocca"


----------



## Simo98 (6 Novembre 2022)

Vendere Leao a 20 mln prima che qualcuno si accorga di che giocatore è
Riscatto Tonali? Assolutamente no, mandare via
Tutto visto e rivisto


----------



## Igniorante (6 Novembre 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> C'entra, fidati che c'entra...



No dai questo no.
Cristina è uno dei più forti di sempre


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non era il maestro che in conferenza diceva che “non deve fare il brasiliano”??


No no. Era Gattuso.


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> In un Milan molto più atletico che nel passato, dove tutti corrono come indemoniati, pressano e ripartono a tutta velocità, uno che sembra sempre camminare lo vedi subito
> Ecco, lui sembra giocare ad una velocità molto inferiore a quella degli altri.
> 
> E i discorsi su Paqueta lasciano il tempo che trovano.


Paqueta lottava? Ma dove? L'unica volta che ha lottato è stato per impuntarsi e farsi cedere! Giocatorino che ancora trova sostenitori ma che non ha mai meritato nulla.


----------



## King of the North (6 Novembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fosse vero sarebbe da impacchettare e spedire via


Certo, come Leao quando qualcuno lo avrebbe impacchettato a 20mln


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Novembre 2022)

Dave90 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo ceduto Leao nonostante alcuni ANNI pessimi, non abbiamo rinunciato a Tonali nonostante un anno deludente, non vedo perché si debba cedere CDK dopo quattro mesi di difficoltà, nonostante i pareri di alcuni direttori sportivi mancati (di molto). La politica del Milan è di aspettare i giovani, per fortuna direi.


In realtà gli anni pessimi di leao erano più agli occhi dei tifosi che reali. Leao non è mai stato pessimo al milan


----------



## Aron (6 Novembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tutto già vissuto con Leao



Leao non è mai andato così male come CDK.


----------



## Djici (6 Novembre 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Paqueta lottava? Ma dove? L'unica volta che ha lottato è stato per impuntarsi e farsi cedere! Giocatorino che ancora trova sostenitori ma che non ha mai meritato nulla.


Paqueta e stato ceduto per una cifra superiore a 60 mln di euro.
Quanti altri giocatori che giocavano da noi sono stati ceduti a quel prezzo?
Poi mi dirai che ci sono i fessi pronti a strapagare qualsiasi giocatore... Peccato che nessun'altro e arrivato a quella cifra tra tutti i scarsi che abbiamo avuto in rosa.
Paqueta sapeva giocare. Si vedeva subito.
Come si vedeva subito che non poteva giocare troppo avanti per via della sua velocità.
Se avessi messo Pirlo a fare l'esterno sinistro avresti avuto lo stesso risultati che con Paqueta.


----------



## davidsdave80 (6 Novembre 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Certo che se non lo fanno più giocare la vedo dura che esploda. Per adesso non sembra scarso, ma proprio un non giocatore di calcio.


La cosa strana e che nelle prime apparizioni aveva fatto bene! assist etc.. ora sembra un altro giocatore..


----------



## Viulento (6 Novembre 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> La cosa strana e che nelle prime apparizioni aveva fatto bene! assist etc.. ora sembra un altro giocatore..


si pero' aveva fatto comunque poco. appena un paio di filtranti, niente di piu. 

daniel maldini gli e' superiore ad oggi, ed e' tutto dire.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Novembre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Leao non è mai andato così male come CDK.


ad oggi mi sembra più simile il trattamento che ricevette paquetà. 

non ha un ruolo ben definito e venne accantonato quasi subito, li accomuna un pò anche la lentezza.
paquetà segnò pure un gol, cdk manco quello.


----------



## Dave90 (7 Novembre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> In realtà gli anni pessimi di leao erano più agli occhi dei tifosi che reali. Leao non è mai stato pessimo al milan


Insomma eh, ho ricordi piuttosto nitidi del contrario.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Novembre 2022)

Dave90 ha scritto:


> Insomma eh, ho ricordi piuttosto nitidi del contrario.



Perché non aveva testa ed era totalmente svogliato, tanto che spesso e volentieri passeggiava tranquillamente per il campo.
Però in alcune circostanze mostrava tutto il suo potenziale.

CDK ad oggi non ha dimostrato assolutamente nulla.
Giusto qualche palone filtrante non finalizzato dai nostri attaccanti e poco altro.
Il dato di 0 tiri in 7 partite fa riflettere.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Novembre 2022)

Tranquilli,anche se va male con questo giocatore sarà colpa di Elliot/Cardinale/Mirabelli/Leonardo e il miglior managerrrrr d'Europa risolverà la grana a giugno pescando un altro coniglio dal cilindro.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Novembre 2022)

Aron ha scritto:


> Leao non è mai andato così male come CDK.


Bene, facendo un altro paragone, per chi ha qualche anno in piu, sta facendo quello che fece i primi mesi Pirlo al Milan.

Questa storia delle offerte poi... Maldini e Pioli hanno parlato ampiamente di CDK e spiegato cosa ne pensino.


----------

